# Olympics!!!!



## DiabeticDave (Jul 23, 2009)

A man out shopping, bought some new condoms called 'Olympic'. When he got home his wife noticed the brand........."Olympic condoms? what makes them so special" she asked. 
"There are three colours" he replied "Gold, Silver and Bronze". 
"What colour are you going to wear tonight" asked the wife....."Gold of course" said the man. 
"Really?" she said........"why don't you wear silver-it would be nice if you came second for a change!".


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 23, 2009)

I love it!

Must tell the lads at the W word that joke.


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 23, 2009)

PMSL........Excellent....

Heidi


----------



## HelenP (Aug 12, 2009)

xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 12, 2009)

Excellent Dave


----------



## Steff (Aug 12, 2009)

nice 1 dave


----------

